# What would you do........



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You are in a different part of the house when you hear a crash and your spouse yell out.

When you enter the room the bad guy is using your spouse as a human shield and is armed....

He yells at you to drop your weapon or he will kill your spouse ....

It's your move.....


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

"Then you will surely die" would be my response.

But scenario won't happen at my place as an intruder can't even get into the yard without all hell breaking loose from the dogs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will start the "negotiating" process until I see a good opportunity.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd tell him you shoot wifey,you be dead. Never give up the gun


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I would be looking for a shovel because my fiance is usually armed and keeps a weapon or two in every room in the house and a few places outside.. If it came to the situation you are talking about. I too would start the negotiation process until the right moment. Then go for the head shot as soon as I could. I am no expert but usually when someone is using someone as a shield. They have no intentions of shooting that person. They just don't want to get shot themselves. You would be able to tell in very short order what kind of person you are dealing with. Then a DRT round to the head and it's all over.. NEVER give up your own weapon!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It is reasonable to assume the hostage taker doesn't want to shoot the hostage, but it's a bad thing to make that assumption. A better assumption, and the assumption you must make, is that both you and the hostage will be dead if you give up your weapon. Assume everything he says is nothing but a lie, and say what it takes to drag the situation out as long as possible. You'll fair well if you've kissed the Blarney Stone, but you'll not do anyone any good if you get full of anger and make ultimatums. Don't take away his hope for escape, don't make him a cornered rat. 

Do you have blue guns and friends who are willing to role-play? It'll help you get a picture from both sides.

Great thread, Paul! Something we all need to think about.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I would take the shot. I have trained fro that type of shot my whole career both on the range and on the F.A.T.S machine and other scenario based training aids. I believe training would take over and I could make the shot.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I would take the shot. I have trained fro that type of shot my career both on the range and on the F.A.T.S machine and other scenario based training aids. I believe training would take over and I could make the shot.


Very true. It also depends on training. If someone is an "average" marksman. I don't think they should be taking a head shot next to a loved ones head. Unless it was a last resort or something. That is why I say train,train and then train some more. It should become muscle memory!!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Talk with them long enough to get past the adrenaline dump and when I settle down a bit take the shot. They can't be far enough away in my house to make the shot questionable, outside however it would depend on distance.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I would dial up a meat wagon. Any bad guy that close to Mrs Inor is not long for the world.


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

Give the ball to him with no choice. He/she/it/other/insert your own either lets the lady go or they(bad guys) die on the spot---guaranteed they won't leave the room alive if they don't, all the while holding a steady bead on his/her/it's/other/insert own- fore heard. Count to three to yourself and, BANG. Pick a shoulder if necessary. Either you and the lady are OK or you're the only one standing. You didn't make the choice---he did.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Very true. It also depends on training. If someone is an "average" marksman. I don't think they should be taking a head shot next to a loved ones head. Unless it was a last resort or something. That is why I say train,train and then train some more. It should become muscle memory!!


People do not rise to the occasion, they fall to the lowest point in their training.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Old Seer said:


> Give the ball to him with no choice. He/she/it/other/insert your own either lets the lady go or they(bad guys) die on the spot---guaranteed they won't leave the room alive if they don't, all the while holding a steady bead on his/her/it's/other/insert own- fore heard. Count to three to yourself and, BANG. Pick a shoulder if necessary. Either you and the lady are OK or you're the only one standing. You didn't make the choice---he did.


well said and welcome.


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> It is reasonable to assume the hostage taker doesn't want to shoot the hostage, but it's a bad thing to make that assumption. A better assumption, and the assumption you must make, is that both you and the hostage will be dead if you give up your weapon. Assume everything he says is nothing but a lie, and say what it takes to drag the situation out as long as possible. You'll fair well if you've kissed the Blarney Stone, but you'll not do anyone any good if you get full of anger and make ultimatums. Don't take away his hope for escape, don't make him a cornered rat.
> 
> Do you have blue guns and friends who are willing to role-play? It'll help you get a picture from both sides.
> 
> Great thread, Paul! Something we all need to think about.


Make the time as short as possible---cause indecision on his part, don't give him time to think. This is where a low caliber weapon is best for you. He has to keep his face exposed to look forward---you got him. No need to break the lady's ear drums unless necessary.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I would negotiate, stall, until I had a clear shot. I dont think I could put my weapon down, it would make the situation more vulnerable.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I would apply the same verbiage others here mentioned. In doing so I'd move forward slightly every few seconds to have a 10-15 foot max shot. Basically if he doesn't realize the only way for him to live is to surrender by the time I've moved in close enough my dear wife knows to collapse when I give her that look and then I shoot repeatedly up until the threat is eliminated.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

First of all wife is better shot, so I wouldn't be too worried if it was me being held. But we agreed on, "You have five seconds to let her go, one, two (on two the hostage collapses)" and the one with the gun opens fire.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Under no circumstances give up your weapon and trust on the mercy of someone who broke into your home and is holding your wife hostage...there is no mercy in him. Start talking to him. Tell him that if HE drops his gun you will let him go. When it appears that he is relaxing even a bit, while you are talking to him, pull the trigger in the middle of a sentence. Just remember, you may be risking you wife's safety by pulling the trigger but not nearly as much as you would if you didn't.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Death by S&W 629 180 gr JHP 31 Gr h110 1700fps Id make a canoe out of his head


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

PaulS said:


> You are in a different part of the house when you hear a crash and your spouse yell out.
> 
> When you enter the room the bad guy is using your spouse as a human shield and is armed....
> 
> ...


I think you should never give up your gun. Chances are you'll both be dead if you do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I would apply the same verbiage others here mentioned. In doing so I'd move forward slightly every few seconds to have a 10-15 foot max shot. Basically if he doesn't realize the only way for him to live is to surrender by the time I've moved in close enough my dear wife knows to collapse when I give her that look and then I shoot repeatedly up until the threat is eliminated.


No, I think I will stick with my training on this. Keep control, make sure it is clear you will not disarm and he'll not be taking the hostage with him, but work from there. Keep him engaged in discussion, make him think about what you want him to contemplate, offer resolutions and keep looking for the safest solution -including the shot when it is nice and clear. Study shows time is on your side if you can think on your feet. No need in rushing if you can do that.

If it is my current wife, I will work at it for hours. If it is one of the ex-wives, they have until the commercial break.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

It would be better if families talk the possibility of this scenario and everyone knows what to do in this situation. If I'm the wife in this scenario....I'll pretend to just faint and be a dead weight. This will take the bad guy by surprise. Is that a good idea?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

charito said:


> It would be better if families talk the possibility of this scenario and everyone knows what to do in this situation. If I'm the wife in this scenario....I'll pretend to just faint and be a dead weight. This will take the bad guy by surprise. Is that a good idea?


Sure great idea or a signal that was discussed just in case of such a scenario, like a finger count by the wife with a go on 2 held were the shooter can't see.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I can assure you if you can take the head shot take it I, dealt with a home invasion a couple of decades ago at nearly point blank range with a 12 ga to the stomach and the guy lived he went down like a sack of rock but he did live. 



 Graphic Content


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, First I thought Paraquack meant it was better if his wife shot. My jaw dropped! Then I re-read the sentance. Jeez. You scared me. Second, I like talking this type of scenario over with loved ones. If you imagine it, you can think through it before it happens. I do like the "What If" game, because it makes you think, gives you time to come up with multiple solutions. Most of the time. If you think about the unthinkable, you're prepared for the unthinkable.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In our home we have covered this subject well. We have code words and every knows we will take the shot. We train it.
I ask my Daughter to shoot the BG in the nose while proving another point about a 380. Notice the strike.
I trust her to try


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I would walk towards him slowly and calmly explain to him that he really doesn't want to do this and then shoot him in the head. Yes, I have practiced this very scenario many times under a fairly high stress environment.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Regardless of what I say to him or what he does, my plan is for him to die or me dying trying to end his life, there is NO other choice, period.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im trained. simulators, tac houses, paper and force on force any variable imagined. Id take the head shot.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

No prob.. My wife would have already shot him and the 3 dogs torn him apart....well at least the chihuahua. The pits would wait until she's done like gentlemen.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

and then id hit him in the throat with a shovel for making me take a head shot. 
course im not married, but ifn it were my kids, or friend.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I would walk towards him slowly and calmly explain to him that he really doesn't want to do this and then shoot him in the head. Yes, I have practiced this very scenario many times under a fairly high stress environment.


If I was the bad guy I'd just shoot you as you were walking towards me and take the girl. I'd try to put a barrier between me and the shooter and pick a spot.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If it were posssible I would begin circling him and my wife (very possible in our house the way it is laid out), . . . circling to his right if he is right handed, . . . to his left otherwise.

I've been told it is harder to shoot a handgun in that direction, . . . plus it pulls him away from the hostage.

The bottom line is out of the three of us, . . . sooner or later, . . . someone will trip, . . . and 2 out of the 3 are them, . . . not me, . . . and when that happens, . . . the bad guy is toast, . . . or should I say, . . . toasted.

I made up my mind as a youngster, . . . no one would ever waltz out of my house with one of my family as hostage, . . . I stand by that plan today, . . . and will tomorrow. 

And as others have said, . . . I train for that scenario, . . . I have even given some thought that if the dude had "presidential" ears, . . . might just pop one of them to convince him I'm serious, . . . hard to miss them catamaran sails.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wife has her own gun. He'd catch a bullet before he caught her!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd tell him that he harmed her, he's definitely going to die. I would make eye contact with the wife hoping she would understand to elbow him and drop out of the way so she'd be out of the way for me to light his ass up. If not, and I had enough clearance, I'd take the shot.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am glad to see that so many people actually play the "mind games" (what if) and have talked to their families about it. That's very gratifying to hear.

Yes, NEVER put your gun down! Talk or not keep your gun on him! Use the key words and get the hostage out of the way. Once you fire keep firing until you are sure there is no more threat. Then call the police - tell them you want a uniformed officer and that he/they should use your name to make sure it is not an accomplice. Head shot is the best but you can disarm him by taking out the shoulder of the arm that is holding his weapon. Let them know that the bad guy is down and the only armed person in the house is yourself.


----------

